# Has anybody ever?



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anybody ever taken the motors out of a NW-3 drone(Calf) and run it as a dummy?
I am never going to need that much pulling power, and to be honest I need the space for a sound card.
Rod


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod 
I simply turn the motors off and remove the motor with gears so it rolls freely. I have 5 or 6 de-powered locos.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

That will do nicely Sir. Thanks Marty
Rod


----------

